# 2002 Outback 28 Bhs For Sale - Excellent Condition!



## Outback Jim (Feb 23, 2012)

This trailer has served my family with honor and distinction since new, but the times, they are a changin'. Unfortunately, camping trips have been replaced with swim meets, scouting, slumber parties and a rapidly growing family. My wife and I have made the difficult decision to give up RV-ing, at least for now.

So, here are the details: As described, it's a 2002 28 BHS. We fell in love with it because at the time, it was really the only trailer on the market that didn't have faux walnut cabinetry and rose colored carpet and upholstery. The design and materials used in this trailer have stood the test of time very well and it still looks clean, fresh and contemporary, even today.

This trailer is fully loaded with all the amenities such as AC, dinette and couch slide, microwave, awning, outdoor stove (there's one inside too!), a full bath, 2 bunks, plus the dinette, couch and forward queen means it can sleep up to 8. Over the years, we've also added a few touches such as a 19" LCD mounted to the wall, a Fantastic fan, leveling (not just stabilizing) jacks, and the short queen mattress has been replaced by a high quality, full-sized queen mattress.

This trailer weighs just under 5,000 pounds empty and around 5,500 ready to camp. I've towed it with everything from a Dodge Durango, to a Ford Expedition and even with a Volkswagen Touareg Tdi. It's easy to pull and despite never using an anti-sway device, I've never had problems in a cross-wind.

Included with the purchase is everything you need to hit the Campground: A battery, propane tanks, hoses, cables, chocks, leveling blocks, a tool kit, you name it. I'll also leave the Prodigy RF brake controller on it as well. For those who aren'e familiar, the Prodigy RF is a wireless brake controller where the actual controller itself is mounted to the trailer and you just have a remote in the tow vehicle. This means no unsightly brake controller tacked onto your dash. As long as you have a seven pin harness wired up at the hitch, you're ready to go.

The trailer is currently located in Mansfield, OH and is being stored in the garage in the basement of my house. It spent the first several years of its life seeing the mountains, valleys and ocean around California. It's been here in Ohio for about the last 18 months.. In that time, we've only had the opportunity to use it once. Until you come and take it home, it will remain safe and sound in a heated garage.

The asking price is $9500 and I can deliver it within a reasonable distance.

Please reply to this post or contact James at (419) 310-1960 if you are interested.


----------



## Outback Jim (Feb 23, 2012)

Sold!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Outback Jim said:


> Sold!


Congrats...


----------

